# dataFEED MindSphere Connector -  Einfache und sichere Datenübertragung zur MindSphere



## Softing_IA (19 November 2018)

*Softing Industrial stellt auf der Messe SPS IPC Drives 2018 die neue Komponente MindSphere Connector der dataFEED OPC Suite vor. Diese Erweiterung der Funktionalität erlaubt die direkte Weitergabe von Automatisierungsdaten für die Sammlung, Auswertung und Weiterverarbeitung in Siemens MindSphere-Clouds.*

Mit MindSphere Connector stehen die Daten aus bestehenden und neuen Automatisierungsanwendungen in MindSphere-Clouds von Siemens zur Verfügung. Damit lassen sich nicht nur alle Siemens-Steuerungen, von der SIMATIC S5 bis zur modernsten SIMATIC S7, sondern auch eine große Bandbreite weiterer Steuerungen, z.B. von Rockwell, Schneider Electric oder B&R, in die Gesamtlösung einbinden.




„Die Bereitstellung und Verarbeitung von Produktionsdaten ist eine wesentliche Herausforderung für die Umsetzung von Industrie 4.0“, weiß Andreas Röck, Produktmanager Data Integration bei Softing Industrial. „Die entscheidende Frage für Anlagenbauer und -betreiber genauso wie für IT-Administratoren ist dabei die Frage nach der sicheren und kostengünstigen Speicherung und Analyse großer Datenmengen. Hier können wir mit unserer neuen Lösung für die Unterstützung der MindSphere-Cloud eine interessante Option anbieten.“

Softing dataFEED OPC Suite ist ein umfangreiches Komplettpaket, das die Kommunikation über den OPC-Standard genauso abdeckt wie die Realisierung von Big Data-Lösungen und die Integration in IoT-Clouds. Eine moderne Benutzeroberfläche mit intelligenten, praxisorientierten Voreinstellungen und einer intuitiven Bedienerführung ermöglicht die einfache und schnelle Konfiguration des Datenaustauschs. Der modulare Aufbau bietet dem Anwender größtmögliche Flexibilität, da er nur die jeweils benötigte Funktionalität lizensieren muss.

Weitere Informationen: https://data-intelligence.softing.com/de/.


----------

